# Good/Bad news



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

good new, our troops are making a difference.....bad news, their families are suffering at home......

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/discus/messages/80205/261706.html?1117574309


----------



## TCB1 (Jun 1, 2005)

2coolfishing members: 

My 21 year old son is a Navy Corpman, assigned to a Marine, front line unit. He has been on 3 separate tours of active duty. In the past 2 1/2 years, he has earned a Navy Commendation, 2 Bronze Stars and a Purple Heart. Currently, he is training with the 3rd Battallion 6th Marines to return to Iraq in August. He is a Combat Warfare Specialists and also carries a Barrett's .50 Cal. Sniper Rifle. After this tour he will rejoin his former unit, the 1st Battallion 8th Marines to accompany them on their next rotation, in Iraq. 

For the better part of the next 2 years I'll be glued to Fox News and the Marine Corp internet link looking for the latest news. When my son is on active duty, I usually don't get more than 2 hours of sleep/night. 

We really need to support our troop now more than ever! We are about to embark on another mission that hopefully will go far towards winning the War on Terror. We will soon do to Baghdad what was done in Fallujah, last November/December. This will be another "door to door" campaign to eliminate insurgents and numerous weapons caches.

My son was involved in the Fallujah campaigh and our troops did a fantastic job of clearing out that city of Terror and from being a hotbed for insurgent activity, but it didn't come cheep! Tony came home breifly, after his last tour, supporting 13 stars tatooed on his right forearm representing the 13 men from his unit that didn't make it back.

Baghdad is almost 6 times the size of Fallujah and the surburbs like Sadr City will pose as yet another challenge towards our efforts to liberate the Iraquis people from insurgent activity.

Just because the War on Terror is not in the front page of the newspapers, doesn't mean there is not anything going on. Just remember, we still have 130,000 troops in Iraq and more in Afganistan. 

I have a few other stories I have written that I will try to share in future coorespondence.

Keep em in your prayers!
TCB1


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

TCB1 I am a former Marine and I will keep all of these guys and your son in my prayers. This war on terror is scary stuff and I pray that our troops and our country will be protected. I am concerned about our lack of tightening up the borders especially to the south of us, and I am concerned about our lack of ability to get a grip on Iraq. It is has been almost 4 years since Sept 11th and we still do not have Bin Laden. Until we get this guy nobody should sleep well, and it should be all over the front page. He is evil and very powerful. 

God's speed for our troops!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TCB1, the men and women of our armed forces are always in my thoughts and prays. My only wish is that all americans understand how important to this country these men, women and their families really are. 

God Bless You and Your Son and to your family a big THANK YOU!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

TCB1 I am a former Navy Corpsman "DOC" I did 3 years with the Marines. I took care of my marines and they took care of me. I consider them BROTHERS. I know the stress your feeling now from his stand point. The USMC will protect their corpsman like he was their weapon you can count on THAT. God speed to DOC and his marines.


----------

